# Best camera for aquarium photography for under $300?



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey

I have a camera that takes great pictures of everything except my tanks. Everything is always blurry even if it isn't moving. So my question is, what is best camera for aquarium photography for under $300? what have you had success with. Mainly taking pictures of cichlids if that matters. Thanks


----------



## small fry

I use a Nikon L18 (Coolpix). The focus could be better, though. Probably not your best $300 and under camera, but it is Ok for a 2 year old $99 camera. Good for a tight budget.

I am curious to see what others will use.


----------



## Mikaila31

I use a Panasonic FZ-28. IMO no camera takes good pics of the aquarium unless you know how to use manual controls like ISO, sutter speed, aperture, ect. Then its generally not a problem. Half the problem with aquariums is the really low light. My camera cost $300 for just the camera. Memory card I picked out for it was $40 along with some other extras. I love my camera though.


----------



## ekolyne

any camera that has a good macro. to take close ups of fish for best detail and clarity you need a camera that takes good photos in the macro mode.
and of course high megapixels


----------



## Mikaila31

MP is very over-rated. Unless you need to blow up your photos into poster size prints I would not worry about MP at all. A lot of cameras will over emphasize high MP like 10 or 12 as a great feature. When if fact the key comes down to the lens of the camera. A lower MP camera with a good lens will take a better picture then a higher MP camera with a crappy lens. So don't rate a camera on MP or macro settings alone. The picture in my sig was shot with a old 3.2 MP Canon and cropped. The picture in my avatar was shot with a 10.1 MP camera and cropped. Given the purpose I have put both those images too they both work fine and you probably can't tell any difference. If you printed them as 4x6 photos you would see a minor difference. Its when you try to make large prints or use them as computer wallpapers that you need high MP for. MP won't make up for cheap lenses or sensors either.


----------



## aunt kymmie

I'm going to have to agree with everything Mikaila says. All one needs to do it look at her photos and videos!! I think she takes some of the better shots & videos posted here on our forum.


----------



## Mikaila31

*http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=566272*

Awwww thanks so much Aunt Kimmie 

I would just like to add though, that the camera isn't everything. Photographer can me limited by a camera in the same way a camera can be limited by its photographer. Someone with exact same camera I use said to me on a different site, "I've got the FZ28 but its pretty crap, especially for aquarium fish shots." and "It never focuses on the fish, only on the glass or water, so I have to use manual focus







Yes its crap for aquarium shot". 

I've never actually read my cameras manual and am unfamiliar with "manual focus" it focuses on the stuff I point it at unless I tell it to hold a specific focus... You could probably get the FZ28 w/ a good SD card for $300 these days. The camera is a good all around multipurpose camera IMO and can shoot HD video too. Don't expect to use that video quality much though, it records 1 GB per minuet and playback gives my 2008 laptop a heart attack XD. The lower quality video settings work great for me. I use a 16 GB class 6 card with mine. You don't need that size unless you intend you shoot lots of video. The class refers to the speed data can be written to the card. A slow card can slow your camera down depending what you are using it for. A slow 1 GB card can be bought for $4 if you feel thats all you need for the camera. The FZ28 has a small internal memory so can take pics right out of the box w/o a card, but can't hold a lot of pictures on it. 

When I was looking for a camera my final choices were between the Canon SX10 and Panasonic FZ28. Also the Sony dsc-HX1 looks like a good camera to me too. I know these are a little over the $300 mark though. The more advance canons are nice, but stay clear of the slim point and shoot ones as I see nothing but problems with these and have had to help people walk through hacking them to get the cameras to be of any use. Things like autofocus not working in video modes and other silly things. 

Its fine to use settings on the camera such as auto, macro, ect. These may not always work though and its not the cameras fault. It is simply guessing the best way to take a picture. It comes down to what you want and what the camera thinks is best. Sometimes these do not agree. When trying to take pictures of fish for me its easiest in macro or manual settings. If macro doesn't work then its manual and you need to know what the functions of the camera mean and how they work. Your camera is probably blurring fish because its compensating for the low light by slowing down shutter speed which is going to catch more movement. 

How bout we start at the beginning though lol. First thing I should of asked is what kinda camera do you have ATM Dempsey?


----------



## redchigh

Useful info.

I almost always use manual focus, but it's a matter of preference.


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey

I have the Canon PowerShot SX210 IS


----------



## Ostara

Is it only for taking pictures of fish, or do you enjoy taking pictures of other things? If you take pictures frequently (family, friends, pets, travel, whatever) I'd recommend stretching the budget a little and opting for something like the Sony A230, which is a great camera for anyone who enjoys photography and wants a bit more control and options. I know quite a few people with the Sony Alphas that love them because they're inexpensive (compared to Nikon or Canon), easy to use, and take great pictures. You can go manual, learning about all of the options and setting them yourself, or keep it in auto and still take much more stunning pictures than an average camera. 

If you just want something for taking fish pictures though, I'd certainly stay in a cheaper range. Most of your slim point and shoots aren't going to be great for this because they don't take action shots well; many of them are just meant for the average shots of places you're visiting or your friends posing. One of the "advanced digitals" may be a good bet; the ones that are heftier than the slender cameras, but don't have separate lenses. And just to note, megapixels are certainly important... if you're planning on printing your photos. If not, don't worry about having the highest number.


----------



## underh2o

*Wonderful advice!! I wish there was an easy answer!*


----------



## eileen

I use a Kodak EasyShare C813 , I do not use a flash while taking pictures of aquariums because of the glare. Seems to work good for a not so expensive camera. Sometime I put my magnifying glass I got at Staples in the front of the camera and the picture come out even better mine has a zoom but this works sometimes and if my fish can stay still while taking the pictures help also. Here's a picture of my Red Cherry shrimps I took with that camera and those are tiny. A good subject as they do not move fast like a fish. Oh and I just noticed in my tanks today that I have new tiny tiny baby red cherry shrimps.


----------



## Mikaila31

I honestly see nothing wrong with your current camera. The Canon SX210 IS has a manual mode so it should work pretty well. I would not expect anything amazing since it is a slim compact and will be sacrificing quality for size, none the less it should be perfectly adequate for the situation. What was the problem you were having with it?


----------



## Aqua Jon

I have a nikon coolpix and a beast DSLR Minolta Maxxum 7D with macro lenses and some other syrup and STILL can't get great pictures of fish. Like Mikaila said, it has to do with who is behind the camera. I'm still learning how to shoot fish through experimentation. It is difficult to do, even with the gear. 

Your Canon Powershot is a very nice digital to have. One of my best friends is a professional photographer and uses a Powershot, for non-professional stuff. So your set there. Just try be opportunistic and make sure the flash is off. You have some options if you want to get in to the technical aspects, but you should be able to upload your pictures to the computer and crop those. I bet a few of those turn out decent. You may not be able to count the scales, but it will still look great.

But if your looking for a professional consumer DSLR, maybe buy used or rent one for the weekend. Keep in mind that even if you get a body for under 300, you need a lens too and possibly other peripheral gear.


----------



## Mikaila31

I don't recommend DSLRs because of there cost and know-how the user needs upfront. I personally have never used a DSLR and have never had a problem with photography. I bought my panasonic not knowing much of anything about manual operation. I was able to learn it pretty quickly by myself just through the internet and trial and error with my camera. 

Fish or aquariums are no easy subject to shoot though in any setting. Here are the tips I can give you. No flash. ALL room lights off, tank should be only source of light ideally. If there are windows, then shooting is probably easiest in the evening. Start by setting camera on shutter-priority, this gives you a few manual controls and lets the camera pick the rest. Use menu and set ISO to 100 or 200. Now shorten shutter speed the most you can. If it is too short the image will start to get darker, and this will likely be the limit of the shutter-priority function. Don't be upset if you need to take a dozen pictures for one good one. Also don't chase the fish around the tank with the camera. The more you move the more they will move. Also make sure glass is clean inside and out. Only half-way pressing the "take a picture button"(I'm blanking on what its called) will hold the auto focus on most cameras. Don't zoom much or any at all, I would say 4x if your camera can auto focus well with that. Take pictures straight on when you have glass between you and the subject, angles will distort. I'm not into editing images or anything like that. Even cropping I rarely do. I take pictures of everything with my camera.


----------



## Aqua Jon

IMO, "Take-a-picture-button" is probably the best term , but I think it's called a shutter release. 

I agree completely the cost of a DSLR is extremely high. For this reason it may not be worthwhile to most everyone. I disagree with the know-how up front, nearly all of the DSLR have a fully auto mode. And if you're jumping into shutter priority and ISO settings I would consider that more advanced information. Still it is not worth the costs to buy a DSLR just to change the ISO and shooting mode. Today, the gap between a digital point-n-shoot and the DSLR is now a thin line defined primarily by price and peripheral equipment. I looked at the specs for the cannon sx210 and it can do almost everything you would want a DSLR to do (at the prosummer level), but is at least 1/3 the cost!!

The only additional information I'd give to anyone using a digital is to NEVER use the digital zoom, only optical zoom.

I'd love to see some of your other pictures mikaila! Do you have have a site?


----------



## Mikaila31

Aqua Jon said:


> IMO, "Take-a-picture-button" is probably the best term , but I think it's called a shutter release.
> 
> I agree completely the cost of a DSLR is extremely high. For this reason it may not be worthwhile to most everyone. I disagree with the know-how up front, nearly all of the DSLR have a fully auto mode. And if you're jumping into shutter priority and ISO settings I would consider that more advanced information. Still it is not worth the costs to buy a DSLR just to change the ISO and shooting mode. Today, the gap between a digital point-n-shoot and the DSLR is now a thin line defined primarily by price and peripheral equipment. I looked at the specs for the cannon sx210 and it can do almost everything you would want a DSLR to do (at the prosummer level), but is at least 1/3 the cost!!
> 
> The only additional information I'd give to anyone using a digital is to NEVER use the digital zoom, only optical zoom.
> 
> I'd love to see some of your other pictures mikaila! Do you have have a site?


I have a flickr account but will have to link it later when I am at a actual computer. And shutter release was the word I was looking for! I don't really consider manual controls as really all that advanced. I have learned a little more indepth on a few then I feel I need. Shutter speed. aperture. ISO. are the main three contols IMO. Yet IDK what ISO actually means. Just how it effects the picture which is all I really care about. The powershots are okay cameras. The picture in my sig. was taken with a much older powershot S1 IS that met its grave not to long ago. I feel certain the newer ones should function better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mikaila31

Here are what I consider my amateur portfolio pictures. There are not many fish ones, because those are hard to get. Getting a decent picture is pretty easy, but getting a great picture is a whole different matter. More then half of those were taken with my cameras auto option. Auto works a lot of the time for me and I don't have a problem using it. Most of the time there is not enough time to shoot in manual. I will happily use it though if I am able too. The dragonfly on the first page was shot in manual because the auto function simply had no success at getting the shot right and the dragonfly didn't fly away:lol:. I've had my camera about 2 and a half years and have managed to take over 18K pictures. Apart from the few timelapses I attempted I don't want to know how much of my time that took up lol. Only accessories I have for my camera are extra battery, high capacity memory card, tripod, and a water tight box since it goes out on my kayak. I would really like a polarizing filter for it, but IDK if that will ever happen. Someday I intend to get a DSLR, but will probably run my current camera to the ground first. I still have things to learn using it. I took this on Monday after a friend showed me a fun technique. No editing or anything like that simply playing with light. I already have some cool ideas for this summer on how to mix it with my preferred nature photography >.>


----------



## Aqua Jon

WOW!! :shock: My eyes are very happy!! You've got some talent. Those pictures were all wonderful. I really loved the fire images about halfway through! How did you get those colors out of the fire? Amazing. Very inspirational to me as an amateur photographer as well :-D Thank you for sharing those.

Oh and the photo you recently took with the lights in the room, look up light graffiti. It is very similar and there are some cool stop motion videos done using extended exposures like that. I think you'll like it.


----------



## Mikaila31

Thank you. And that fire is burning copper wire. We do it in the outdoor fire pit when we have scrap wire for parties. It confuses the drunks cuz the fire really is that color and most of the wire is buried under the wood:lol:.

Yeah that I believe does fall under light graffiti. Once summer comes and we are no longer the land of ice and snow I have a plan using my two RC speed boats and some LEDS on a lake. Should look neat depending how much of the water disturbance is caught, but that might look cool too. Only problem is those boats have obedience issues which is why I have not used them in over a year >=( .


----------



## ElectricBlueJackDempsey

Mikaila31 said:


> I honestly see nothing wrong with your current camera. The Canon SX210 IS has a manual mode so it should work pretty well. I would not expect anything amazing since it is a slim compact and will be sacrificing quality for size, none the less it should be perfectly adequate for the situation. What was the problem you were having with it?


Almost every picture I take comes out really blurry and I even have it set on the Pets and moving subjects setting


----------



## Mikaila31

ElectricBlueJackDempsey said:


> Almost every picture I take comes out really blurry and I even have it set on the Pets and moving subjects setting


Can you make a Flickr account and upload some pictures there?

Cameras attach data to each image telling you how they were shot and this is what I would like to see(called EXIF data). Upload the images then link to the account. Coming out really blurry is weird, I looked at your tank profile and I assume that picture was taken with the canon?

Any modern digital has image stabilization I am wondering if yours got turned off somehow on the camera. It might not be noticeable in well light areas, but is going to show in low light, especially if you don't have a steady hand. Putting the photos on flickr will help alot, pick half a dozen to upload if you could and it would be great if they were taken under different setting like auto, motion, pets, macro, ect. I don't care if they are blurry. Flickr will keep a lot of the data your camera tags the pictures with so I should be able to figure out if anything is way off on the camera, like the stabilizer being off. Wouldn't be the first time I have seen someone say that their camera takes crappy pictures when the photos clearly show exposure or some other manual option has been messed with.


----------

